# [APP][4.0+] KernelControl Beta [update 5]



## Benee (Jan 20, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Easy

Mod Status:: Alpha

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source::
Hi,I'm presenting you KernelControl. A beautiful app to tweak your kernel.







This is a beta at the moment, because I only have a limited device pool and testing the app on friend's phones resulted in some workarounds. The app will be released on Play Store after the beta is over for a few bucks, *but* I will post new free, full featured and ad free versions here from time to time.

*Google+ Community for better communication: click*
*Thread at XDA:* *here*
*Screenshots: here*

*Features:*


Phone, 7 inch and 10 inch layout
Card UI
A safe boot receiver. It should detect if the shutdown was wanted or a dropout
CPU frequency changing
CPU Governor Changing and tweaking the governor kernel parameter
Voltage changing
Low Memory Killer tweaking
VM Settings tweaking
Switch the I/O scheduler
tweak the kernel parameter of the I/O scheduler
Change the readahead buffer size
Change the TCP congestion control
Toggle fast charging (if supported)
Lots of informations about your device. Like CPU load, average system load, information about your SOC, time in state and RAM usage information [*available for users without root access*]
More to come

So if you want to help, test it and if it crashes provide a logcat output of the error and some small description what you have done. Please post issues with the app like unexpected behaviour and last but not least if you find some spelling, grammar etc. mistakes, please post this too (english isn't my native language).If you have any idea to further improve this app, please post it here too.Libraries used in this project:


Crouton
RootTools

*Changelog:*


Update-1: Fix for devices with a smaller screen than 360dp
*Update-2*: Fix hdpi layout getting cropped
*Update-3*: More bug fixes
*Update-4*: Fixed threading issues, fixed some more force closes, fixed the spinner issue, DashClock extension
*Update-5*: Build with proguard, bug fixes, automatically crash reporting, new package name (deinstall the old version)

*Install:*


Just download and install the apk

Thanks


----------



## craigacgomez (Jan 17, 2012)

Awesome app... Love it... looks awesome... seems to work great so far...


----------



## Benee (Jan 20, 2012)

craigacgomez said:


> Awesome app... Love it... looks awesome... seems to work great so far...


Thanks man. I appreciate the feedback. It would be awesome if you can spread the word


----------



## craigacgomez (Jan 17, 2012)

Definitely... this is going to be a "useful addon" featured in my ROM thread...

And just some feedback... In the "info" section, my Average system load seems a bit... well... unrealistic... shows over 2000% load... I've attached a screenshot... let me know if you need any debug info like logcat or the like!


----------



## Benee (Jan 20, 2012)

craigacgomez said:


> And just some feedback... In the "info" section, my Average system load seems a bit... well... unrealistic... shows over 2000% load... I've attached a screenshot... let me know if you need any debug info like logcat or the like!


I guess you're using a Galaxy Nexus (judging from your signature). Hrm strange one. Basically it's calculated by the kernel (information from the /proc/loadavg interface and then normally processed). Does the SOC info screen show that the cpu is a dualcore? If yes then everything is working as intended and some processes are waiting extremely long (either some bad programmed apps, just too many with lots of services or just crappy I/O at the moment). The cpu of the galaxy nexus should handle most stuff quite well.

Btw. *Next update (soon):* More bugfixes and a DashClock Extension with 3 modes (current cpu load, average system load and memory informations) (Screenshot).


----------



## craigacgomez (Jan 17, 2012)

Yes, I have been using this on a Galaxy Nexus so far... SOC details are fine... so yes, perhaps it's just some stray process or the general I/O issues of this device...

Looking forward to the next update and I'll be trying this on a Nexus 10 and Nexus 7 (2013) as well...


----------



## Benee (Jan 20, 2012)

Update 4:

Fixed threading issues
fixed some more force closes
fixed the spinner issue (setting a item without a change by the user)
*DashClock extension*

Have fun


----------



## Benee (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi,

I've changed the package naming. Preparation for the Play Store version







. You can deinstall the old install or just leave it. But then you have 2 versions installed. Sorry for that









*Changelog:*


Build with proguard from now on (thus a smaller size)
bug fixes (uncommon voltage interface)
automatically crash reporting. I've added a opt out - It just submits a crash report when the app crashes. No logging etc.


----------



## Benee (Jan 20, 2012)

New update. But I stop posting here. No response at all. For update visit xda or the g+ community.


----------

